# First Attempt at polishing and painting.... BBS Content



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

So here is how the wheels started the clear coat chipping alumminum oxidized, and dirt brake dust and grim caked on the faces Which meat great project for my first time right?

























dismounted the face and started and removing the clear coat chipping and the oxidization off aswell.








little before and after.








and now the first wheel is semi done. all i have to do now is clear coat the face and wet sand to make sure of a prfect finish, all the bolts have been painted black aswell.
































i can dream right lol.



















_Modified by Trict GTi at 6:18 PM 1-17-2010_


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ok so i changed my mind about the wheels...
























i think the bolts look a little bit better polished


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Trict GTi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looking good.


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looking good.

tanks i'm thinking of re-painting them glow in the dark green....


----------



## got dubbz (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Trict GTi)*

hahaha i love the last pic.... you could always upgrade and go with a 9 inch lip.... lol jk
but legit gorgeous job. if you had a farenheit GTI... OMG!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (got dubbz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got dubbz* »_hahaha i love the last pic.... you could always upgrade and go with a 9 inch lip.... lol jk
but legit gorgeous job. if you had a farenheit GTI... OMG!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









thanks... so a little bit of a change i couldn't find any more school bus yellow. so i have since now changed the color but i am getting the faces sand blasted to have a perfect flat surface to work with. 2 out of the 3 barrels are now done will post up pics later today finishing the third one tonight and tomorrow will get started on the last barrel.
trying to find an inexpensive sandblasting kit i can do for myself.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

hey man if you hit that with some 2000 grit wetsand and make sure you keep it wet/lubricated and then some metal polish it will come out alot shinier.
You would also be better off just paying a shop to blast them for you but dont use sand. It will pit up the metal and make a non smooth finish unless you do alot of sanding. My friend made this mistake. I told him to tell them to use glass or plastic beads and he didnt. It took HOURS to get the lips smooth. We had to start at 80 grit all the way to 2000. He painted the faces without sanding all the pitting and it looked terrible.

This is what I came out with after using 1000 grit wet then 2000 grit wet and some metal polish......all in all i spent maybe 15 minutes on this and did it all by hand (no polishers or anything):
Before:








After:


















_Modified by rabriolet at 5:22 PM 1-22-2010_


----------



## rkmoore (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: First Attempt at polishing and painting.... BBS Content (Trict GTi)*

wowowowow niceeeee


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*FV-QR*

MOAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Trict whats the link to the guy making his own wheels?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIMaxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIMaxx* »_MOAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Trict whats the link to the guy making his own wheels?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4729309


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*FV-QR*

That be the one thank you.


----------

